# long legs, tall woman, women's frame?



## Sades (Oct 27, 2007)

I know the question about women's vs mens bikes have been asked many times, but I think this is a little more specific, so I figured I would ask anyway. I am 5'11" and have always just used men's frames, however I know my legs are very long, longer than my 6'2" husbands. I currently have a medium prophet and had to buy a really long seat tube so I could get the seat tall enough for my legs. So, I was wondering if 

1: I would be better off with a women's frame because my long legs and shorter torso, and 
2. Do they make them big enough for me?

I ride mostly light freeride stuff (Galbraith in Bellingham, WA), so I could get away with a slightly smaller frame, though I do need to be able to pedal it up the hill. 

I probably won't be looking at a new bike til next fall or so, but I figured I would start looking around now, just to see what's out there.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

this recent thread covers that very topic - I think you'll find your questions answered

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=485858


----------



## stingray_coach (Jun 27, 2006)

Sades said:


> I know the question about women's vs mens bikes have been asked many times, but I think this is a little more specific, so I figured I would ask anyway. I am 5'11" and have always just used men's frames, however I know my legs are very long, longer than my 6'2" husbands. I currently have a medium prophet and had to buy a really long seat tube so I could get the seat tall enough for my legs. So, I was wondering if
> 
> 1: I would be better off with a women's frame because my long legs and shorter torso, and
> 2. Do they make them big enough for me?
> ...


Just get a medium bullit. You will be able to toss it around on the DH stuff and a Bullit pedals nicely...for what it is. I am 6 ft and ride mostly a large frame, but like a medium for DH.


----------

